# GoPro Hero 3: Extra Batteries or BacPac?



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Well the battery bacpac is supposed to give you up to 2x the power. So basically it's the same as having a spare battery. I think it would be better to keep as many spare batteries as necessary in your pocket/pack so that you don't have to add weight/bulk to the camera. It only takes a few min. to change out right? Unless you're doing something that you need to shoot uninterrupted for a long time, shouldn't be that big of a deal.


----------



## scrill (Nov 8, 2011)

Yea I think I'm just gonna get one more battery. Less than half the price for 2 minutes of cold hands and changing the battery. I can handle that.


----------



## Cindi (Nov 27, 2012)

You need a solar board by Signal!

https://www.google.ca/search?q=sola...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a

:eusa_clap:


----------

